# Making a thick bow tie or butterfly



## jimschmidt (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to make and install three 1/2" thick (at least) bow tie keys to secure splits in a 24" diam crosscut slice of a mesquite trunk.

I can easily make the template from masonite but would like to buy a router bit and collar kit for making the mortise and the bow tie itself, because this is hard end grain, very tough to chisel, and I would like a precise fit. 

Any advice? Like where to buy the bit & collars? Most kits I have seen are for thin inlay work, and the tiny bit will cut no more than 3/16" deep.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I know there's a lot of ways to do them, most people use templates for the, I do mine with a router as well, but i make my bowtie,butterfly, Dutchman whatever you want to call them. Cut out your bowtie whatever size you want, trace it with a sharp pencil, take utilility knife and score the outline, then router away. Takes a little longer but it works for me. The templates don't give you crisp corners. Router out the bulk then finish up corners with a sharp chisel. Practice first. Good luck


----------

